# Reiserfs to XFS

## Guest

I installed gentoo a week or so ago now and its great  :Smile: 

but i installed it with resierfs.

I have 3 partitons /boot / and swap

the boot and root portitions are both reiserfs.

I was thinking about converting them to XFS as it seems to be a lot more sturdy.

Whats the easiest way to go about this ?

----------

## AutoBot

It's not possible, you will have to format....Just back up your / directory format your root partiton and cp your / directory back. For a bit of information I tried doing it by tar method and it failed, be careful how you choose to back up.

   I was using XFS on Debian then on Gentoo and after reading several pages of filesytem comparisons and benchmarks recently I would say go with either ext3 or stay with ReiserFS as they seem to be the best for general purpose desktop usage. I myself am switching to ext3 to see how it compares to XFS, since I have been using XFS for a goodwhile it would seem I should be able to get a real world feel for the speed differences.

----------

## phaze3k

As AutoBot says, there's no direct way to do it.

I really don't know where everyone (for everyone read most Gentoo users and whoever wrote that Gentoo documentation) gets the idea that XFS is much more sturdy than ReiserFS.  On Linux at least, ReiserFS has had far more testing than XFS.  XFS won't make it into the 2.4 kernel, and there are even arguments as to whether it should go into the 2.5 kernel because of the funky way that it does things with vfs.

----------

## Guest

okies,

I guess i'll leave it as reiserfs for the moment , unless i get the urge to rebuild.

I will keep my eyes on XFS tho

btw i never had much luck with ext3, it didn't cope very well with my cold shutdown test.

but reiser seems to be working fairly well atm.

----------

## Malakin

I did the opposite, I went from xfs to reiser.

My first gentoo install I went with xfs just because that's what they suggested but I found it to be fairly slow when doing certain things involving lots of files like using find so I switched to reiser on my 2nd install which is what I normally use.

----------

